# 6.4 ?



## bsandy (Jan 26, 2007)

The Adv Tech I talked to today, said they are working on version 6.4 of the software, due out in late May / early June.


----------



## f0gax (Aug 8, 2002)

Oh Boy. This out to be a good one...

/Subscribe.


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

I wonder if it is a further fix for DST? I saw the other day that they have not corrected the conflict reolution screen when you set up a SP. It still shows one hour off, which I imagine might confuse peopel if they don;t know what time teh shows are really on.


----------



## beanpoppa (Jan 7, 2004)

I'd be surprised if that was correct info. Tivo software versions identifiers aren't solely incremental. Ex- 6.2 is not the version after 6.1. The .2 merely indicates that it's the DirecTivo Series 2 train. .1 is the R10 (DirecTV Series 2.5) and 6.3 is the HDTivo.


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

beanpoppa said:


> I'd be surprised if that was correct info. Tivo software versions identifiers aren't solely incremental. Ex- 6.2 is not the version after 6.1. The .2 merely indicates that it's the DirecTivo Series 2 train. .1 is the R10 (DirecTV Series 2.5) and 6.3 is the HDTivo.


That is not correct. The series 1 machines have had 2.5.x and 3.0.x, the HR10 had 3.1.5 and now 6.3, ...


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

until the leader that abandoned us posts it, i will not believe it lol

I do wish someone would fix my bug though. tivo is perfect now except the todo list jumps around literally on its own. Sometimes can't get past page 1 and it drives us insane and prohibits us from putting 6.x on our other machine.


----------



## Budget_HT (Jan 2, 2001)

newsposter said:


> until the leader that abandoned us posts it, i will not believe it lol
> 
> I do wish someone would fix my bug though. tivo is perfect now except the todo list jumps around literally on its own. Sometimes can't get past page 1 and it drives us insane and prohibits us from putting 6.x on our other machine.


I have not seen this on any of my DirecTiVo's: series 1, series 2 or HD.

Can you say a little more about what you see under what conditions please?


----------



## Cruzan (Dec 21, 2001)

newsposter said:


> until the leader that abandoned us posts it, i will not believe it lol
> 
> I do wish someone would fix my bug though. tivo is perfect now except the todo list jumps around literally on its own. Sometimes can't get past page 1 and it drives us insane and prohibits us from putting 6.x on our other machine.


I get that too, but if I wait for a few seconds it settles down. It seems that I can scroll faster than my little Tivo can build the list.

Here's how to solve it:

1) Select To Do List
2) Pour yourself a cold Guinness. Be sure to wait for the head to form!
3) Scroll to page 2 of the To Do list
4) Take your first sip. Enjoy the taste.
5) Scroll to the next page.
6) Repeat until done.

You need to stop and smell the hops and barley my friend!


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4800002#post4800002

my very extensive description of my annoyances.


----------



## jmorgis (Jul 21, 2004)

Lets ask Earl?


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

he's abandoned us and doesnt even have hdtivo anymore....

i think litz took the reins but i dont follow much anymore


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

newsposter said:


> he's abandoned us and doesnt even have hdtivo anymore....


No he hasn't ... Earl still posts here.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

I have not "totally" abandoned you all...
I just can't (for my own sanity) contribute in the same fashion I have in the past.

As of this momement: I have not gotten any information about another version of software being in development for the HR10-250 (or any of the the units for that matter).

If/When I find out something... I will post it.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Thanks, Earl.

We appreciate that you still follow our travails.


----------



## dhines (Aug 15, 2003)

could this in anyway be stopping the process of letting individuals with 3.1.5x update to 6.3x? i have two HR10's that were reimaged with 3.1.5f instacake, and in the past one forced phone call would process the update to 6.3x . . . that isn't happening now. any insight would be most helpful. thanks,


----------



## beanpoppa (Jan 7, 2004)

Those were the old days... Since 4.0 came out for the Series 2, they've been following the new convention. Hence- there was never a 4.0 for the DTivo, and no 6.x for the SA.



rminsk said:


> That is not correct. The series 1 machines have had 2.5.x and 3.0.x, the HR10 had 3.1.5 and now 6.3, ...


----------



## JaserLet (Dec 13, 2005)

I don't care if the next HR10-250 software version is called 6.3d, 6.4, or 4.6, I just want my random crashes to stop. Oh, and MRV would be nice too.


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

A-men, brutha.


----------

